# Palmowski X-Van (aka Blucamp Optimist)



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Sadly, my beloved Euramobil has been totally destroyed by a slightly dubious fire at the property a week or so ago. So we are now back in the market, and very tempted to go for a panel van conversion.

But we would want a van with a rear double bed, which could be potentially left in place while driving. I am also rather anti-Fiat, which excludes many of the possible candidates like the Adria Twin.

I have found on the Palmowski website a very interesting Transit based van called the X-Van. Here it is: http://www.reisemobil-discount.de/

At first glance, this looks like the perfect layout. Digging a bit deeper, it looks pretty likely that this is a special dealer version based on the Blucamp Optimist. Blucamp are an Italian converter, apparently part of the Rimor operation.

Does anyone have comments or recommendations about either Blucamp or Palmowski? They advertise heavily, and even with the poorer Sterling-Euro exchange rate, the X-van still looks like a lot of van for the money. I reckon I can get a pretty high spec vehicle - 140PS engine conversion, silver paint, leather seats, rear air conditioning and a package of necessary accessories - for about 35,000 Euros.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Heard a viscous rumour that Adria are buying in Renault Master vans as base vehicles, had a Renault 'M' pvc. The Ren,was 150. auto,it was superb,so if Adria do a layout you like,check if its on a Renault. Big Ren never put a foot wrong,it was the habitation bit that binned it,it was not Adria,but someone closer to home.
Happy hunting. Jented.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Palmowski have not got a good name. Obviously some people have been lucky and have no reason to complain but after reading reading a couple of German forums over the past couple of years, there are many moans about them and their products.
Just wanted to let you know.

Maddie


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm also considering one of these vans. Pound is creepig up a bit.

Ideal for me in that they are three berth and sub 6m.

I think I need to go out and see one.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

*palmoxski*

We have bought twice from Palmowski you need to make your own judgement. The second van was completely not PDI we stayed for 3 days at the showroom insisting on the really bad /missing bits being sorted. Other things which have come up since we have sorted ourselves though they did eventually send the parts.
However having read postings about UK dealers I guess they are not that bad.
You just need to consider what you would do iff anything major goes wrong.
Ford dealers have fixed the vehicle problems under warrenty no problem
Check carefully the warrenty.
You have to weigh things up against the price. :?


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

*palmoxski*

We have bought twice from Palmowski you need to make your own judgement. The second van was completely not PDI we stayed for 3 days at the showroom insisting on the really bad /missing bits being sorted. Other things which have come up since we have sorted ourselves though they did eventually send the parts.
However having read postings about UK dealers I guess they are not that bad.
You just need to consider what you would do iff anything major goes wrong.
Ford dealers have fixed the vehicle problems under warrenty no problem
Check carefully the warrenty.
You have to weigh things up against the price. :?


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

*palmoxski*

We have bought twice from Palmowski you need to make your own judgement. The second van was completely not PDI we stayed for 3 days at the showroom insisting on the really bad /missing bits being sorted. Other things which have come up since we have sorted ourselves though they did eventually send the parts.
However having read postings about UK dealers I guess they are not that bad.
You just need to consider what you would do iff anything major goes wrong.
Ford dealers have fixed the vehicle problems under warrenty no problem
Check carefully the warrenty.
You have to weigh things up against the price. :?


----------

